# Apologies to John-H



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

When enjoying your read, hopefully, of absoluTTe 11, please spare a thought for John-H.

He, like all of our contributors took great care and attention in firstly writing, taking pictures, editing then sending to myself an excellent article on fixing a washer pump.

I then included it in absoluTTe 11 on page 33 but credited it to Phil    (I'll get my coat!!)

So apologies again to John and I hope we can still look forward to more contributions for future issues


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

That was one of my final proof read comments that I never got to make :wink:

Sorry from me too John


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi guys - appologies from me too for not reading this until now  - I wasn't sulking honest :lol: In fact I thought it was quite funny anyway and it hasn't put me off contributing further - not at all - I'm just honoured you included it.

Fabulous magazine again by the way


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

John-H said:


> Hi guys - appologies from me too for not reading this until now  - I wasn't sulking honest :lol: In fact I thought it was quite funny anyway and it hasn't put me off contributing further - not at all - I'm just honoured you included it.
> 
> Fabulous magazine again by the way


I told you Dani's hypnosis would work on you


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

[smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------

